# poor piggies on ebay



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Luxury two storey Guinea pig/Rabbit/Ferret Hutch on eBay (end time 26-Feb-10 18:27:28 GMT)


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

That is unbelieveable! poor pigs indeed, what are they going to do with the pigs if the buyer wants the hutch but not the pigs?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i dread to think  i wished i lived closer to them


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

I think this has now been removed by Ebay as it does state that live animals aren't allowed to be sold on the site.
Poor piggies I hope they get a new home.


----------

